# Broken security seal. Need advice.



## drester19

Hey all,

While I was on vacation my power (residential) was turned off for non-payment. My roommate thought it would be a good idea to cut the security lock tag and turn the power back on. He was going to put the red tag back on and turn the power back off before the re-connection guys came.

When I got back and discovered what he had done I immediately paid the past-due electric bill. I seriously doubt that even if he puts the tag back on the re-connect guy won't miss the difference in the meter reading. So now I have to deal with the actions of this idiotic soon-to-be ex-roommate.

I'd like to notify the power company ASAP before someone shows up and thinks we are just trying to steal electricity. What's the best way to approach this and what kind of fine (or even jailtime) may I be looking at? (as the home-owner)

Thanks!

P.S. In the best case I'd like to avoid lying to the PoCo but I'd also like to know what I might be in for.


----------



## backstay

Tell them what you told us. Then live with what happens.


----------



## drester19

That's my current plan.

Any idea what the chance of getting jail time usually is?


----------



## MF Dagger

Deny everything.


----------



## BBQ

drester19 said:


> Any idea what the chance of getting jail time usually is?


Zip, nado, not a chance etc.

At worst they might hit you with a small penalty.


----------



## MF Dagger

If you steal cable too many times they will cut the line off at the pole and throw it in your yard. I assume about the same with the power company.


----------



## drester19

BBQ said:


> Zip, nado, not a chance etc.
> 
> At worst they might hit you with a small penalty.


Heh - I hope you're right. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Big John

MF Dagger said:


> If you steal cable too many times they will cut the line off at the pole and throw it in your yard....


 Almost sounds like the voice of experience... :jester:

-John


----------



## BBQ

drester19 said:


> Heh - I hope you're right. Thanks for the info.


Electricians cut these seals all the time.

The only people that get jail time for this are the pot growers that steal power for grow lights and I doubt that cutting the meter seal has much to do with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## drester19

BBQ said:


> Electricians cut these seals all the time.
> 
> The only people that get jail time for this are the pot growers that steal power for grow lights and I doubt that cutting the meter seal has much to do with it. :thumbsup:


Think I should leave the power on and call them or stick the disconnect tab back in and then call? If the consequences will probably be the same either way I might as well keep my fridge stocked.


----------



## mikeh32

You will probably end up paying for a reconection fee, and maybe a small fine.

no jail though.


----------



## HARRY304E

drester19 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> While I was on vacation my power (residential) was turned off for non-payment. My roommate thought it would be a good idea to cut the security lock tag and turn the power back on. He was going to put the red tag back on and turn the power back off before the re-connection guys came.
> 
> When I got back and discovered what he had done I immediately paid the past-due electric bill. I seriously doubt that even if he puts the tag back on the re-connect guy won't miss the difference in the meter reading. So now I have to deal with the actions of this idiotic soon-to-be ex-roommate.
> 
> I'd like to notify the power company ASAP before someone shows up and thinks we are just trying to steal electricity. What's the best way to approach this and what kind of fine (or even jailtime) may I be looking at? (as the home-owner)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. In the best case I'd like to avoid lying to the PoCo but I'd also like to know what I might be in for.



Just tell the truth you were on vacation so you have nothing to do with it they can not expect you to control what your roommate is doing..

If they ask you what happened just tell the truth if they don't ask don't stir the pot.:laughing:


----------



## drester19

The problem is that the poco currently thinks my account is still inactive since I paid online and didn't call for a re-connection. If I don't contact them I'm worried a meter reader may show up and see the power is on without a security tag and report that I'm outright stealing power.


----------



## 480sparky

Do _what_ before the POCO "thinks" someone was "trying" to steal electricity?????????????


It's a _fact_ that your roommate _succeeded_ in the theft.

Call the POCO and be totally honest with them, cross your fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## HARRY304E

drester19 said:


> The problem is that the poco currently thinks my account is still inactive since I paid online and didn't call for a re-connection. If I don't contact them I'm worried a meter reader may show up and see the power is on without a security tag and report that I'm outright stealing power.


Tell your room mate to put it back the way it was.


----------



## mgraw

Here the POCO fines you $250.00 for the first offense.


----------



## Roger

drester19 said:


> The problem is that the poco currently thinks my account is still inactive since I paid online and didn't call for a re-connection. If I don't contact them I'm worried a meter reader may show up and see the power is on without a security tag and report that I'm outright stealing power.


They knew what the meter reading was when they shut it off and they will read it again when they reconnect, so they will know you (someone) tampered with it and what has been going on, seal or no seal, now or whenever.

Roger


----------



## Speedy Petey

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

